# [SOLVED]Nvidia card not showing thermal info while X running

## kbs

- Sorry for my english

EDIT: Solved using old nvidia-drivers

Hello, i'm banging my head against the wall for a couple of weeks now.

A couple of weeks ago my Nvidia 8800 GS superclocked was working well on my gentoo box, now after some time (and upgrades) I can't get my thermal info from it. That's causing that the vga fan is working at full speed the whole time, making my computer very noisy.

If I kill X, I can run nvclock -F auto -f to set the fan to a normal speed, but it segfaults when I'm running X

```
kbs@home ~ $ nvclock -s

Segmentation fault

```

```
kbs@home ~ $ strace nvclock -s

execve("/usr/bin/nvclock", ["nvclock", "-s"], [/* 45 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x6e3000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc97593d000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=170717, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 170717, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7fc975913000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\300#\2\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1617104, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 3726344, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7fc975390000

mprotect(0x7fc975514000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7fc975714000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x184000) = 0x7fc975714000

mmap(0x7fc975719000, 19464, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc975719000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc975912000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc975911000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc975910000

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7fc975911700) = 0

mprotect(0x7fc975714000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x61d000, 4096, PROT_READ)     = 0

mprotect(0x7fc97593e000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7fc975913000, 170717)          = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x6e3000

brk(0x704000)                           = 0x704000

open("/proc/modules", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc97593c000

read(3, "nvidia 12278825 30 - Live 0xffff"..., 1024) = 292

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7fc97593c000, 4096)            = 0

open("/proc/bus/pci/devices", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc97593c000

read(3, "0000\t80862e20\t0\t               0"..., 1024) = 1024

read(3, "            0\tuhci_hcd\n00d2\t8086"..., 1024) = 1024

read(3, "          0\t               0\t   "..., 1024) = 1024

read(3, "        0\t               0\t     "..., 1024) = 1024

read(3, "     0\t               0\t        "..., 1024) = 1024

open("/proc/bus/pci/01/00.0", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc97593b000

lseek(4, 0, SEEK_SET)                   = 0

read(4, "\336\20\6\6\7\0\20\0\242", 9)  = 9

read(4, "\0\0\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\375\f\0\0\340\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\372\0\0\0\0\1\334\0\0\0"..., 1024) = 55

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x7fc97593b000, 4096)            = 0

open("/proc/modules", O_RDONLY)         = 4

fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc97593b000

read(4, "nvidia 12278825 30 - Live 0xffff"..., 1024) = 292

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x7fc97593b000, 4096)            = 0

read(3, "\t            8000\t              "..., 1024) = 121

read(3, "", 1024)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7fc97593c000, 4096)            = 0

stat("/home/kbs/.nvclock", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/home/kbs/.nvclock/config", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=193, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fc97593c000

read(3, "#This is NVClock's config file. "..., 4096) = 193

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7fc97593c000, 4096)            = 0

open("/dev/nvidia0", O_RDWR)            = 3

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd101000) = 0x7fc97593c000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd100000) = 0x7fc97593b000

mmap(NULL, 196607, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd000000) = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)

mmap(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd601000) = 0x7fc9758de000

mmap(NULL, 65536, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd610000) = 0x7fc9758ce000

mmap(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd680000) = 0x7fc9758cc000

mmap(NULL, 1048576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd700000) = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)

mmap(NULL, 65535, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd300000) = 0x7fc9757bc000

mmap(NULL, 256, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0xfd088000) = 0x7fc9757bb000

close(3)                                = 0

stat("/home/kbs/.nvclock/bios0.rom", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=65535, ...}) = 0

--- {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SEGV_MAPERR, si_addr=0x16ff} (Segmentation fault) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

Violación de segmento

```

```
kbs@home ~ $ nvidia-smi

Sat May 26 19:56:52 2012       

+------------------------------------------------------+                       

| NVIDIA-SMI 3.295.53   Driver Version: 295.53         |                       

|-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+

| Nb.  Name                     | Bus Id        Disp.  | Volatile ECC SB / DB |

| Fan   Temp   Power Usage /Cap | Memory Usage         | GPU Util. Compute M. |

|===============================+======================+======================|

| 0.  GeForce 8800 GS           | 0000:01:00.0  N/A    |       N/A        N/A |

|   0%    N/A  N/A   N/A /  N/A |  17%   66MB /  383MB |  N/A      Default    |

|-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------|

| Compute processes:                                               GPU Memory |

|  GPU  PID     Process name                                       Usage      |

|=============================================================================|

|  0.           Not Supported                                                 |

+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
```

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
kbs@home ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 295.20  (root@home)  vie may  4 01:16:07 ART 2012

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 295.49  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-07.nvidia.com)  Tue May  1 00:54:24 PDT 2012

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ G700"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GS"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Disable        "dri"

    Disable        "dri2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1920+166"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1920+166, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```
kbs@home ~ $ eix -e nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.20!s 173.14.31!s (~)173.14.34!s 295.40!s 295.49!s (~)295.53!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib (+)tools}

     Installed versions:  295.53!s(17:49:27 26/05/12)(acpi kernel_linux multilib tools -kernel_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

```
kbs@home ~ $ eix -e xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.4-r1 ~1.10.6 ~1.11.2-r1 1.11.2-r2 ~1.11.3 ~1.11.4 ~1.11.4-r1 ~1.12.0 ~1.12.0-r1 ~1.12.1 ~1.12.1.902 {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}

     Installed versions:  1.11.2-r2(20:30:53 09/05/12)(nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

```
kbs@home ~ $ uname -r

3.2.12-gentoo
```

Do you need any more info?

ThanksLast edited by kbs on Sun May 27, 2012 11:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Have you tried re-running nvidia-settings? Did you recompile your video drivers (if xorg-updates, you need to do this)? 

You can try rolling back the various parts that could be affected: xorg-server and nvidia-drivers, in various combinations. 

You might want to start logging your updates so you can look through logs when things break. This is what I do, once a month:

* emerge --sync

* (if you have layman) layman -S

* cd ~/PortageLogs (create if !exists)

* emerge -pvuDN world (check output)

* emerge -pvuDN world > (year)(month)

* less (year)(month) to make sure it matches. If Portage runs into Blocks, it won't dump. You'll have to resolve these first

* emerge -vuDN world

If anything breaks, I less my most recent (year)(month) file, figure out what was upgraded, and roll it back. Sometimes I put the offending package version in package.mask.

----------

## kbs

Yes, i've tried running nvidia-settings and recompiling drivers, xorg-server, kernel and various combinations, I will try using old versions of the drivers and kernel and I will let you know.

Thanks

----------

## kbs

SOLVED

Using old nvidia-drivers now it's working well:

```
kbs@home ~ $ eix -Ss nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.20!s 173.14.31!s [m]~173.14.34!s [m]295.40!s [m]295.49!s [m]~295.53!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib (+)tools}

     Installed versions:  173.14.31!s(20:09:11 27/05/12)(acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib -custom-cflags)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

```
kbs@home ~ $ eix -e xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.4-r1 ~1.10.6 ~1.11.2-r1 1.11.2-r2 ~1.11.3 ~1.11.4 ~1.11.4-r1 ~1.12.0 ~1.12.0-r1 ~1.12.1 ~1.12.1.902 {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}

     Installed versions:  1.10.4-r1(20:02:53 27/05/12)(nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

I had to mask the new versions:

```
kbs@home ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.mask

>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.31

>x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1
```

Thanks

----------

## audiodef

Glad you got it sorted.   :Smile: 

----------

